
Simply Object-Oriented C - kasajian
https://www.codeproject.com/Articles/22139/Simply-Object-Oriented-C
======
dacodanelson
I can see this being surprisingly useful in a variety of cases. Unfortunately
I'm still in the "Aww, wish I didn't have to learn this to code for iOS"
phase, as well as the "Pssh, Swift is for kids" phase. Neither of which is
endearing or productive I'm sure ... Thanks for the link!

